# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Current Date/Time in Custom ToolStripStatusLabel

## jmcilhinney

This custom status label incorporates its own Timer and displays the current date and/or time updated every second.  You set the display format in the same way as for a DateTimePicker.  Nothing ground-breaking but handy.  Also a good way for beginners to see how to display the date and/or time in a control.

----------

